# I'll show you mine you show me yours (Cable management)



## Devon68 (Mar 2, 2014)

So this is a tread I started to show my cable management and see how others manage their cables in their systems. Anyone can post their pictures the only thing I want to ask is to post pictures with the *side panel off.
*


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully nobody becomes sick when watching these 






 (F.Y.I., the 4-pin to CPU is too short to route any other way, no excuse for the fan cable tho)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What can I say? It's a mess and I love it 

Also, help to make the cable management better would be appreciated


----------



## Devon68 (Mar 2, 2014)

> Also, help to make the cable management better would be appreciated


Try to zip tie the cables to the provided mounts on the case. It's a shame that the 4 pin cpu cable is too short. You could maybe route the back fans cable through the top grommet where the 4 pin cpu cable should come out.


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Mar 2, 2014)

We need moar pics!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll probably never get this straightened out (13 fans and 7 drives).  Maybe when I completely disassemble for major cleaning I can hide a few wires, but there's so many behind the tray now that I can barely get the right side panel on.


----------



## Vario (Mar 16, 2014)

^How do those two stacked fans on the left side operate? Do they blow on the videocard?^


Here is my Cosmos 1000





There isn't much cable management potential in this case.  most of the wires are crammed behind the HDD area.  There is no space behind the motherboard tray so its all at the bottom, but it doesn't impede airflow so I could care less.  Its a lot easier to change hardware around with bundled visible cables.   The cables are bundled with Cable Clamps. I had everything hidden before but it was a major nuisance.  The bottom fan is a 120x38mm with an empty 120x25mm gutted fan spacer and a filter on the bottom.  The bottom tray has been removed for now for better air flow, I will probably modify the tray and reinstall at some point.  There is a 92x32mm San Ace fan in the top left HDD cage, you can see the 4 zip tie heads holding it.  Spot-Cool is zip tied to the 24pin to secure it, blows on the ram.  The large black fans are all Koolance 120x38mm dual ball bearing 116cfm.  When I turn them all up it gets very very loud.  At 7v, they make a slight whir and ball bearing click but I don't mind the noise.  I have fan guards on all the fans, it reduces flow but I like the look and it keeps wires and fingers from going in.  The speaker wire holds the videocard level.  In the 5.25 bay, there is a 120mm fan.






here is the rats nest:





Last time I neatly bundled and zip tied these it was a major nuisance to change hardware so its pretty loose now.  Much better this way.  This case is ENORMOUS and yet not very functional LOL.


----------



## adulaamin (Mar 16, 2014)

FRONT: 





BACK:


----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> How do those two stacked fans on the left side operate? Do they blow on the videocard?  I'll post a pic of mine in a few.


The pair of Arctic F9 92mm fans are blowing on the card's VRM area, which was necessary because the G10 bracket fan is mostly blowing on my RAM slots.  So it's not really universal, nVidia cards with short boards have the VRM at the I/O end, and the supplied fan barely even blows on the card, maybe cools some of the VRAM.  Works better on AMD cards, apparently, but it did drop temps by 20c under load and reduced noise considerably on my 660 Ti.  Not really worth all the expense and trouble, next card I buy will have 2 or 3 quiet fans instead of the reference hair dryer blower.


----------



## Vario (Mar 16, 2014)

Hood said:


> The pair of Arctic F9 92mm fans are blowing on the card's VRM area, which was necessary because the G10 bracket fan is mostly blowing on my RAM slots.  So it's not really universal, nVidia cards with short boards have the VRM at the I/O end, and the supplied fan barely even blows on the card, maybe cools some of the VRAM.  Works better on AMD cards, apparently, but it did drop temps by 20c under load and reduced noise considerably on my 660 Ti.  Not really worth all the expense and trouble, next card I buy will have 2 or 3 quiet fans instead of the reference hair dryer blower.


Does stacking the fans increase the flow? -20*C is great!


----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> Does stacking the fans increase the flow? -20*C is great!


Yes, similar to push/pull setup on radiators.  I figured it could use plenty of help, because the original blower fan forced all the airflow over the VRM heatsink.  There's no way to read VRM temp on my card, so I hope my arrangement keeps it cool enough.  No problems so far...


----------



## Vario (Mar 16, 2014)

Hood said:


> Yes, similar to push/pull setup on radiators.  I figured it could use plenty of help, because the original blower fan forced all the airflow over the VRM heatsink.  There's no way to read VRM temp on my card, so I hope my arrangement keeps it cool enough.  No problems so far...


I thought you had to have the second fan with blades the opposite direction so that it doesn't overspin and create resistance? It may work  better with a single.


----------



## Hood (Mar 16, 2014)

Vario said:


> I thought you had to have the second fan with blades the opposite direction so that it doesn't overspin and create resistance? It may work  better with a single.


No, you can feel a lot more airflow with your fingers this way (I tried it with just one first), maybe a 30% increase (just guessing).  But it's definitely more, and they're virtually silent (rated at 43 CFM, 23dBa).  Also for belt-and-suspenders peace of mind, in case one quits.  Without airflow similar to the reference blower, I don't think the card would last long.  Here's a better shot of the NZXT fan (the blue 80mm fan was inadequate, only 23 CFM) - 


 

Obviously the G10 bracket would work much better on cards with a full length PCB and the VRM section to the right of the GPU.  It does however cool the GPU like a champ, even with the H55, and would do even better with a Kraken X40 or Corsair H90.


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's mine:






Don't have a picture of the backside but there is a good nest in behind the HD cage where all my fans go into a splitter haha.


----------



## BigBoi (Mar 16, 2014)

Hood said:


> View attachment 55463
> I'll probably never get this straightened out (13 fans and 7 drives).  Maybe when I completely disassemble for major cleaning I can hide a few wires, but there's so many behind the tray now that I can barely get the right side panel on.[/QUOTE
> 
> Ohygawwwwddd


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's the back side of mine. Sorry for the crappy pic but I will get a better one next time I have it down.


----------



## Hood (Mar 17, 2014)

BigBoi said "Ohmygawwwwddd", that's pretty much my sentiment when I think about disassembly/cleaning.  How did it get so bad?  Well, I built it one upgrade at a time, as I could afford to, and when it was "done", I should have stopped, but the itch to get a little more out of it was persistent.  My next system will be a lot simpler and cleaner.  This monstrosity has no side window, thank God!  Here's an early photo from Feb. 2013 -


----------



## Vario (Mar 17, 2014)

heh looked cleaner back then maybe...  Want a second 660ti btw? (pm me if interested)

In your first pic looks like a wire is gonna fall into the fan!

Get some cable clamps and just clamp the loose bundles together, its the lazy method and it works.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 17, 2014)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 55471


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice all of them.

Some look way too clean. Well organized and no dust.

I kind of enjoy seeing the ones that look like an aquarium with octopi mating in them.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 17, 2014)

My 3930 rig-


----------



## Vario (Mar 17, 2014)

need to see the back side!!!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Mar 17, 2014)

case maker should give the room on the back of tray about 2cm or 3cm and more zip ties hooks
and its frustating when you manage those cables, tight it down and sometimes it takes many attempts to make it clean and you can put the side panel back without pressing too much


----------



## Jetster (Mar 17, 2014)

Jesus Hood that is awesome


----------



## jgunning (Apr 2, 2014)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 55471


Mate you blow me away with your builds..
I have so much respect for you!! I have much to learn!!

JG


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## silkstone (Apr 2, 2014)

Here's mine.

The HAF isn't that great for cable management


----------



## Hood (Apr 2, 2014)

I just bought a 750D and 1000w PSU, so I cleaned up the cable management.  Same components, minus a few fans that weren't really necessary.   Looks a lot better now...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## HumanSmoke (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry about the "found footage" quality of the pics - I'll blame it on a Windows phone and a lack of early morning light








The white tabs are backing plastic on Velcro strips. Harddrive caddies and cables are all over the place ATM since I'm in the process of recovering info off a friends hard drives.

Older pic (w/ semi ancient GTX 580) before I moved the Koolance QDC's closer to the radiator inlet and outlet (easier to drain the system by routing the hoses through a front panel bay when flushing/refilling)


----------



## Mocsin Jade Piang (Apr 11, 2014)

Here's Mine ))


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 11, 2014)

> Here's Mine ))


Is that PSU cover made out of plexiglass or steel?
I want mo make a similar cover for my case.


----------



## THE_EGG (Apr 11, 2014)

adulaamin said:


> I'll upload pics of the other side the next time I clean the PC. There's some cables stuffed behind the 5.25" bays and the HDD bays.


nice I like seeing high end equipment in a micro-atx tower. It is refreshing for the eyes. Really tidy too.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 11, 2014)

Not the best picture, but all I have is my Lumia 520 for a camera at 5mp.


----------



## Mocsin Jade Piang (Apr 12, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Is that PSU cover made out of plexiglass or steel?
> I want mo make a similar cover for my case.


I just made it with a acrylic sheet sir


----------



## Wikoontz (Apr 23, 2014)

Mocsin Jade Piang said:


> I just made it with a acrylic sheet sir


You did amazingly well with that sheet then. The build is stunning. 

Seeing some of these cabling jobs makes me want to get a new case... And get rid of SATA, I never can figure out a nice way of hiding them or organizing them without stressing myself over how much pressure is being applied to the SATA hub. OCD and cable management leave me in the dining room with my case disassembled for hours while my husband nags me about not cooking him dinner. C'est la vie?


----------



## Champ (Apr 27, 2014)

My HTPC. No cable tucking in my case.


----------



## animal007uk (May 4, 2014)

New pic as i have got rid of my corsair H80 and replaced it with a noctua NH-D14.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> need to see the back side!!!!



Ok, front (larger image, easier to see)





back-


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 4, 2014)

cable management you said?
 

oh wait wrong one ... i have to take a more recent pics of the SG09B since now i don't need the molex cable anymore


----------



## WebTourist (May 5, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3850.html


----------



## Animalpak (May 5, 2014)

There are many more photos  here than in any other thread where it is supposed to see lots of photos, for example, Your PC ATM


----------



## narcarsiss (May 5, 2014)

Front: 





Back:





@*animal007uk*
Nice Case


----------



## THE_EGG (May 5, 2014)

Vomited my cables here;


Spoiler










used a spoiler so I don't spoil the nice cable management of others seen on this thread.


----------



## DarkEgo (May 9, 2014)

Update:


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2014)

as promised the SG09B again ... i made some light change (also the flat cable on a 60$ PSU is neat ... ) 
 
once the lower panel is on nearly nothing shows up 
 
backside, same as before minus the 4pin molex cable
 

less than 1$ on Ebay and free shipping
   

little recommendation ... when posting pics use the upload a file button and use "thumbnail" instead of "full image" option, it is really annoying to scroll thru  (i did same, but now : all thumbnail  )


----------



## Devon68 (May 16, 2014)

> little recommendation ... when posting pics use the upload a file button and use "thumbnail" instead of "full image" option, it is really annoying to scroll thru  (i did same, but now : all thumbnail  )


That's how I wanted to upload mine at the begining but didn't know how. Thanks


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

I thought I'd show off my first build's cable management. I'd say not bad for my first time.


​
That 24-pin cable was a horror to sort out. I was so glad the Phantom 410 had so many tie-down points.

 ​And a view of the front. Those USB 2.0 and HD audio header cables are a tad annoying for me. They won't stay still. In my next build, or perhaps if I upgrade this build, I'll get some less colourful cabling. Some of those cables are quite brightly coloured.

 ​Thoughts? Questions?

Layton


----------



## Devon68 (May 16, 2014)

> Thoughts? Questions?
> 
> Layton


Could you add a picture of the whole inside (as in above the gpu as well).
What is that green card in the bottom PCI slot?
Other than that it's nice.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Could you add a picture of the whole inside (as in above the gpu as well).
> What is that green card in the bottom PCI slot?
> Other than that it's nice.



The green thing is my TP Link PCI Wireless Adapter. I have no access to the router ethernet ports, and I don't know whether the powerline adapters will work, so I bought a wireless adapter. And here's a picture of my whole system:

 

Layton


----------

